# Anyone know what NISMO means?



## 510ken (Sep 22, 2004)

New to this forum, long time Datsun enthusiast. My nephew just turned 16 and his father went out a bought a used Xterra from a friend. The Xterra is black and only has 27,000 miles on it. My nephew has never shown much interest in automobiles but I think this is about to change. I went down to the local dealership a purchased a nice polished stainless steel license plate frame for his birthday. The license plate frame says ‘NISMO” across the bottom. And I started thinking, exactly what does NISMO mean? Could it be? 

N = Nissan
I = International
S =?
M = ?
O = ?

Or does it mean

NIS = Nissan
MO = Motorsports

It was easier when I became a Datsun enthusiast because it was just simply Competion Datsun then.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i believe its the second one


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

second one sounds best


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismo = nissan motorsports


----------



## k_dog (Oct 18, 2004)

NISMO Stands for "Nissan Motorsports" :thumbup: 

-Brian


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Nissan Motorsports is one of the most legendary performanc aftermarket venders in the world! Most anyone that you talk to who is in the import performance scene will know what you are talking about when you say the name NISMO! its a name that holds respect in even the most rivaled aftermarket tuners! I know that i would be proud to put some NISMO Legacy parts on my 93 sentra ser! nnmmmm.....Sorry! I just get so carried away when it comes to talking nissan! BUt for the most part, the secone is definatelly right


----------

